# Shrimping with Cast Net



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Any experienced shrimpers out there who use cast nets?
Do you us bait balls? Use poles? Blind throw? Incoming or outgoing tide? 
Bayous or open water?
Best time of year?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, MANY years ago I used to bait ball spots in Bayou Chico by taking a can of Alpo dog food and punch a hundred + holes in it with a ice pick, toss it in a spot just off the dock in water about 3 feet or so deep. After a couple of hours as the sun went down I would cast a bait net over the area and get a couple dozen nice ones with each cast. I haven't done that in decades but it was a blast at the time.

About 4 or 5 years ago a rep from South Florida with the Ozello Shrimp Trap company posted an interesting thread on here about their newly designed Shrimp Traps. I always thought they would be a lot of fun to wade in the Summer months on the grass at night and get a nice bucket of fresh shrimp. Here is the web sight as I remember it. http://www.ozelloshrimper.com/

Good luck and will be watching for more input on your question. 

PS I believe there is a legal day limit on catching live shrimp in this manor but I could be mistaken......


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

One other thing that I haven't seen in a while but I could have missed it. I remember when people used to line the walls on the West side of Alabama point near under the bridge when the tide were running right with large hoop dip nets one what seemed like 20 foot poles. They all had a lantern out and would scoop the shrimp up as they were on top of the water and caught in the rushing current. Aaahhhhh those memories....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Boatjob ya beat me to it, did the same thing when I was a kid in Madeira Beach from the old Johns Pass bridge. Last couple of years I done it from the Perdido Key Pass on an outgoing tide from my boat at night. Nothing to write home about, but got a few while fishing. Aaaahhhhh yes the memories!!!


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm going to give it a try and I'll let you know.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember my shrimping at age 10. A small bait dip net, flashlight and one of moms nylon socks. We would wade the grass flats after dark and just look for the glowing eyes of the shrimp and scoop.them up and put em in the long nylon sock. That was in central florida bradenton 60 yrs ago.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

me and dad used to go to bayou texar at the boat launch right at dark at the boat launch, we'd poke some holes in some canned cat food cans and through them out into the water, we'd leave and go to Mcdonalds to eat and come back an hour later and throw cast nets over the cans and rack up on the big white shrimp, this was late in the year as fall was setting in. (Octoberish)


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------

